# Comments on location of VAHS meetings please......



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, lately I've been hearing that people would like to see the VAHS meetings held closer to their location or at least an area that is more easily accessible. So a bunch of the steering members and a few VAHS members have been looking around and one of our places was the Bonsor Community center. It's located near metrotown and very close to bus stops and the skytrain station.

Just curious, how do people feel about possibly not having the meetings held at the Vancouver Aquarium? 

Would more people be interested in coming to the VAHS meetings if it was held at the Bonsor Community Center?


The advantages to having the meetings there is:

-it's a more central location
-lots of access e.g. sky train and busses
-in a well lit area
-lots of free parking
-lots of stores nearby to get stuff before or after the meeting
-washrooms are easily accessible
-easy wheelchair access if required


Disadvantages
-it's not free but we do get it at a discounted rate
-the room that we would use in the center may not be the same room as it's based on availability
-we won't see any part of the Vancouver aquarium
-we may lose out on 1-2 speakers who work at the aquarium 

There may be more advantages or disadvantages but I can't think of any at the moment.

So, would people like to see the meetings held somewhere else other than at the Vancouver Aquarium?
and are you more likely to come to the meetings and perhaps become a member if we move it to the Bonsor Community center?

Please feel free to comment on this. Thanks

Pat


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it sounds pretty central. Vancouver aquarium is very cool but difficult for most to go to . 
You could always do an aquarium tour or meeting once a year.
Sky train is a bonus for most people.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the idea. I skytrain it to the meetings, and have to walk back to waterfront station afterwards. Last time we got lost in Stanley Park in the dark. :lol:


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I would become a member & start coming to the meetings if they were held at Bonsor.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Bonsor is an excellent choice and for all the right reasons. I know a lot of folks who would attend and join if it were more central such as Bonsor.
I also looked into using meeting rooms in one of the Burnaby Elementry schools that could be another option, also close to Skytrain & bus routes. It's very close to Metrotown Centre, I will bring info to the mtg on the 9th.of Jan.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have never seriously considered joining/attending in the past solely due to the location. If it was changed I may join in on the fun...


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> I have never seriously considered joining/attending in the past solely due to the location. If it was changed I may join in on the fun...


Ditto...


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Personally, I like the meetings a lot. Though, I am not sure how many meetings I would attend at Bonsor Community Center, I might suggest that you look at the possibility of have a few meetings at this location and the rest at the Aquarium.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i became a member once and never made a single meeting because it was simply to far out for me to transit at night. i'd be stranded on the way back and need to spend $20 to cab the last bit of my journey. So the effects of angry wife from more fishy tank stuff taking my time plus money and the longer time to get home made it a no go. However i would not see an issue with a couple meetings still held at the aquarium for days where it would be better suited, tour or special speakers from the aquarium.

thinking of just population wise, VAHS would be opening itself up to more of the fraser valley and the eastern suburbs having it in a more centralized transit friendly location. its trade off would be the people from west van/north van having to drive 20-30 minutes more.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

djamm said:


> Personally, I like the meetings a lot. Though, I am not sure how many meetings I would attend at Bonsor Community Center, I might suggest that you look at the possibility of have a few meetings at this location and the rest at the Aquarium.


Although not a member due to not having enough free time to attend meetings, I would agree a split on the meetings might be of a greater benefit over all then having one or the other only. Plus, shouldn't members be attempting to setup car pools, or drop off/pickup for those who need it at a easy accessible place? Its not like we're internet geeks and are to anti-social to talk, otherwise the meetings would be held online in a text based chat forum!


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I will very likely attend the meeting if it is held in Bonsor.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think another disadvantage having the meeting at VAncouver Aquarium is that each time, parking = $12. It used to be $4 during summer and none for the winter time. Now each time regardness the season, $12. I would go for the Bonsor myself.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

YES!! I didn't think it would be possible so I didn't bring it up but yesssss. And especially if auctions were held there i am 100% in..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bonsor is 10 minutes from my house, so I'd have no excuse not to go to the meetings.....


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I was favouring the option for Bonsor Center because it's closer, it's more easily assessable, but also the parking costs. The VAHS steering members have tried to speak to the parking company and they won't move on the price even if it was for a non-profit organization. The Vancouver Aquarium has no control over the parking costs so we are stuck to paying the $12 a meeting parking costs. In the long run it adds up as the VAHS membership is only $20. However, go to two meetings and the parking cost has already exceeded the membership fee for the year!

Having the meetings at the community center will have free parking but there is the fee for the room booking. To help cover the cost of the rooms at the Bonsor center, we may have to increase membership fees to $30 for example (not 100% sure if it will affect membership costs or not but just as an example). However, there is no parking fee, and for some, it may mean a short commute and possibly greater numbers of members who will likely bring more cool livestock and equipment for people to buy at the mini auctions at the end of each meeting.

If we keep holding them at the aquarium, parking costs will be $12 each visit. There's about 10 meetings in a year and one of them is the Monster auction which is held in North Van and there's no parking fee so 9 of the 10 meetings you will have to pay for parking. So, let's just say that everyone of us were able to car pool 4 of the 9 times (I know it's wishful thinking but let's just say), that would mean that you'd have to pay for parking 5 times. For 5 times parking and membership fee, it would be $80 a year compared to the possible $30 if held at Bonsor. I know this is an easy decision for me but it may be more challenging for those who live near the aquarium.

I also think that the turn out numbers for the last few meetings have been slowly declining and it MAY be that it's that time of year, or that coincidentally people were not able to make the last few meetings but I do feel that parking fees and location played an important role in the number of people coming to the meetings. It may be a gamble, but having it at a more central location for those who'd be interested in coming, the plethora of transit opportunities, and free parking would increase our numbers to the meetings. Without the people, our meetings would not be possible. However, if we move away from the aquarium, will people no longer be VAHS memebers? or will moving the meeting to the Bonsor center attract more people? it's up to you guys to decide and something the VAHS steering members would like to know.

So far it seems that there are some people who were not members or was once members are willing to become members if the meetings were held at Bonsor but I'd like to hear what others think even if they object to the move as I'd like to hear both sides. Any suggestions would help and holding meetings between the aquarium and the community center is still a possibility.

Any more comments on this? thanks for everyone who gave suggestions and commented so far.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I for one would probably only attend the mtgs. at Bonsor mainly because of the outragous parking prices and the distance to the aquarium from the Fraser valley.
My opinion only lets hear from some of you other folks, what are your thoughts.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Pat, if the meetings at the aquarium were to stop you say you might lose out on 1-2 speakers from the aquarium, my question would be how often do they speak, and if they were only to speak say 1 time each a year, would it be possible to hold 1 or 2 a year at the aquarium and still have those speakers show up?

I had thought about becoming a member when Charles mentioned it to me and again when you brought it up to me, but unfortunately I run myself thin as it is so not point me being one at the current time. If I was a member I'd rather drive the extra distance and pay the extra parking (or share by setting up car pooling) a couple times a year to not lose something like a special speaker from the aquarium if that was a possibility.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If this change happens, when will it take place?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Bonsor sounds great to me,the parking fee of $12 at the Vancouver Aquarium is a total turnoff plus the added toll fee across the Danger Bridge adds up for quite a yearly bill. So right now it would cost Me $15 to attend and then eventually $18,too much for Me....


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, it's never for sure that we would lose 1 or 2 speakers from the aquarium, it's just a possibility. That being said, we still are always looking for speakers and also ideas for speakers as we will often bring in special guests to do talks. 
At our meetings we try to have something the night of, either a speaker, film, demonstration, or an extended gathering so not having 1 or 2 speakers from the Vancouver aquarium may mean than we'd have perhaps 1 or 2 speakers from other places.

I'm not sure when this will take place or if it will for that matter. I'm just throwing it out there and see what the response is. If there's not a lot of people interested in it, then there's no point moving as it may mean that we may not have the free space at the aquarium after we leave. However, if by moving it will increase the number of people coming to the meetings and possibly membership, then perhaps that would be the better decision. The one thing we have to remember is that the VAHS is a society that is not for profit. We run because it's the community that keeps it going. The more people from the community we can get to participate, the better the society gets.....well, it may also mean the better the deals we can get at the auctions and also prizes at meetings as a lot of the membership costs goes back to the members by the way of raffle prizes and subsidized speaker events.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I live in Richmond so it does not matter to me either way. Going downtown is not a problem for me at all, and metrotown is cool, too.
I just am not sure if we can make the meetings on Wed as my daughters have school the next day and usually weekdays are pretty busy for me. 
Can you have meetings in both locations and see which location turns out to have more attendance?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it would be great to have the meetings closer to home. Quite the drive from Chilliwack and than parking 
and then tolls both ways. But we do vanpool with 3 or 4 so they helps.

I would also rather pay a little more for yearly membership than $20 plus $STUPID for parking each year. 

Does the club need to commit to a certain number of evenings at the new place or could we try it for a few months and see how it works?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, for us to reserve a room we have to plan it for the whole year and then pay for it in one go. So if we decide to want to hold meetings on days that we didn't pay/reserved at the beginning of the year, then there's no guarantees that we can get a room.

The problem with trying for a few months is that the Aquarium may think that since we won't be using the rooms on a regular basis that they can fill in our time slot with other events which they can actually make money on such as sleep overs, and other sessions. This means that we may not be guaranteed a room later on. This is all speculation but just to be safe, I'd have to assume worst case situation.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

I came to the meeting at the aquarium as a guest ones, it was fun but to far to commute.
More likely will become a member if meetings will be near Metrotown


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i guess i should say, Yes i would become a member, not that i may, if its at bonsor that is. I did not know about the parking costs but i would be peeved if i had to pay that each time.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing speakers like Paul Loisele or other renown icthyologists sourced through the Vancouver Aquarium has always been a treat. It would be a pity if you lost access to that talent pool by moving offsite. I know that other aquarium clubs not located at the Vancouver Aquarium have come and gone over the years. Too bad there is no way to get the parks board or Aquarium to come up with a system to reduce the parking cost.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a quick question, why does it cost $12 to park when going to the meeting? Is it a weekday price or something? I took the family on Sunday and it cost me $5 for all day parking.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Just a quick question, why does it cost $12 to park when going to the meeting? Is it a weekday price or something? I took the family on Sunday and it cost me $5 for all day parking.


To answer myself! =)

April - September (6 a.m. - 11 p.m. daily)
$3/hour or $10/day

October - March (6 a.m. - 11 p.m. daily)
$2/hour or $5/day


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Although not a member due to not having enough free time to attend meetings, I would agree a split on the meetings might be of a greater benefit over all then having one or the other only. Plus, shouldn't members be attempting to setup car pools, or drop off/pickup for those who need it at a easy accessible place? Its not like we're internet geeks and are to anti-social to talk, otherwise the meetings would be held online in a text based chat forum!


Great idea about the Car-pool, people should use this site to set it up perhaps a new thread. Even though the Aquarium works well for me being on the shore, it only makes sense to make meetings available to those who use transit. I'd love to be able to have more people attend and share in the fun (and buy my plants ). As for guests and tours, switch back when necessary. The costs could esily be covered by the increased membership.

Take care fish friends

Sean


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Is parking the same all over the park? I only been to the meeting once, and the parking I paid was I think $6 or $4, not $12. But I parked a bit far--where the horse carriage station is.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bonsor would be a much better option for me & my family since we live 3 minutes away.

The Vancouver Aquarium was cool as a meeting place when we were allowed to wander the exhibits before the meeting but now that there is no access to anything but the meeting room, the long drive and high parking costs are major disincentives to go there in the middle of the week. A few of us had actually discussed this issue quite recently.

Anthony


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I think its a great idea to have the meetings at Bonsor


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I just found out you have a new place for meeting. Wow, I've been waiting for a place more central, so I can finally attend meetings. Are you going to have your auction in November so I can sign up?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> I just found out you have a new place for meeting. Wow, I've been waiting for a place more central, so I can finally attend meetings. Are you going to have your auction in November so I can sign up?


 I think the auction will still be in North Van. Am I wrong?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

TomC said:


> I think the auction will still be in North Van. Am I wrong?


The yearly big auction in November will still be in North Van.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

do you have a date for auction yet? so I can mark it in my calendar and start countdown


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I think that would be a better solution for me - I could attend after work as its not too far from New West. I went once to Vancouver Aquarium and was just too tired for the drive back to langley after working all day. I havent been since but would love to go regularly.


----------

